# Layout/Vorlage erstellen



## ChrizZel (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, ich muss eine Word Vorlage erstellen welche später als Serienbrief fungieren soll. Ich habe hier Office 2010 zur verfügung. Bin normaler weiße nur mit InDesign, Photoshop, Dreamweaver und und und... aber ich hasse Word. Habe mit InDesign ne Vorlage mit Textfeldern gemacht aber als PDF exportieren bringt ja nichts bei leeren textfelden....

Ich brauche nen Programm oder nen anreiz ne Idee wie mach ich weiter bzw. wie und womit fange ich an.

Details:
Das Layout ähnelt 3 Überweisungsträgern untereinander.


----------

